# GCC Expert 24 keeps cutting the pattern multiple times..



## AiryBri (Oct 2, 2011)

After about 5 frustrating hours of trying to set-up my new cutter (GCC expert 24) I finally cut my first sticker!  But for some reason the cutter cut out the design and then cut over it like 4 more times and kept going before I just manually stopped it (I didn't realize it was doing that). I don't know what setting I messed up to cause this  can someone tell me what I'm doing wrong? (If I explained it clearly enough )


----------



## plan b (Feb 21, 2007)

you more than likely had copies of the image on top of each other which caused it to cut 4 rotations, this is sometimes done to cut thicker material if the software doesn't allow for multiple passes


----------



## AiryBri (Oct 2, 2011)

So could it be that the line size is at like 2.0 when I turn the object into an EPS? Does it need to be smaller, like .01 or something?


----------



## GHEENEE1 (Jan 8, 2007)

I have stopped this sometimes, by clearing data, on the Expert 24. Mike


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

Are you using Corel or Illustrator?.....If you are using Illustrator, try using fills versus strokes.....


----------



## wonubee (Oct 2, 2007)

You need your line thickness to be .001 mm


----------



## Blue92 (Oct 8, 2010)

plan b said:


> you more than likely had copies of the image on top of each other ...


My money is on this one.


----------



## AiryBri (Oct 2, 2011)

I export the eps file to GreatCut from illustrator and cut it from there. So I don't think it was multiple images on top of each other. I'm pretty sure it's because my line thickness was at like 3mm when it's supposed to be at .001 mm (apparently?) The dealer who sold it to me said it only cuts at .01mm and higher (but he didn't seem to know that much about the cutter..)


----------



## Blue92 (Oct 8, 2010)

AiryBri said:


> I export the eps file to GreatCut from illustrator and cut it from there.


Do you cut using the "Output" option? I always do and there is a check box that asks something along the line of "Do you want to convert pen lines." I did that one time. 

The result was that it cut both sides of each line and cut the design twice.


----------



## gapipkin (May 29, 2011)

I'm having the same issue! I can't seem to figure it out at all. Mine just keeps on making copies until I stop it.


----------



## medmouncef (Dec 14, 2012)

gapipkin said:


> I'm having the same issue! I can't seem to figure it out at all. Mine just keeps on making copies until I stop it.


What is the solution?
Sorry to wake up this topic but I'm currently concerned. 
Well I searched but I can't find the key to the problem.

Thank you for your help.


----------



## AiryBri (Oct 2, 2011)

medmouncef said:


> What is the solution?
> Sorry to wake up this topic but I'm currently concerned.
> Well I searched but I can't find the key to the problem.
> 
> Thank you for your help.


What program are you using to create the artwork?

When you setup the file you need to make sure there aren't multiple paths on top of each other. This happens a lot when you trace images. Use the direct select tool to select a path and press "delete" and there will be more paths under it, if this is the case.

It could also be that the line thickness is to high, strokes should be .001 in thickness before outputting.


----------



## medmouncef (Dec 14, 2012)

AiryBri said:


> What program are you using to create the artwork?
> 
> When you setup the file you need to make sure there aren't multiple paths on top of each other. This happens a lot when you trace images. Use the direct select tool to select a path and press "delete" and there will be more paths under it, if this is the case.
> 
> It could also be that the line thickness is to high, strokes should be .001 in thickness before outputting.


Thanks for your quick reply.
I work with Illustrator. 
I import my graphics in GreatCut 14.0.16. Using the outline tool (shortcut K) to draw the outline. Then I delete the imported graphic. Therefore, it has not more than the contour created in GreatCut. I start cutting after having verified that number of copies is = 1. 
But it happens to me always what you know. I must use pause and delete data, sometimes several times, to stop cutting infinity with the damage that you can guess.

Best regards


----------



## AiryBri (Oct 2, 2011)

medmouncef said:


> Thanks for your quick reply.
> I work with Illustrator.
> I import my graphics in GreatCut 14.0.16. Using the outline tool (shortcut K) to draw the outline. Then I delete the imported graphic. Therefore, it has not more than the contour created in GreatCut. I start cutting after having verified that number of copies is = 1.
> But it happens to me always what you know. I must use pause and delete data, sometimes several times, to stop cutting infinity with the damage that you can guess.
> ...


Well then I can help, because I use the exact same tools. First like I said in illustrator make sure there aren't multiple paths with the direct select tool (the grey pointer or just press a and it will bring up the tool). As I described above. Sorry if I am getting too into detail with that, but I don't know your level of proficiency.

Second instead of importing/exporting, just copy and paste. Make the graphic ready to cut in illustrator (create outlines, expand strokes, and then make all strokes .001 in size). Finally copy the graphic and paste it into greatcut, it should work fine that way, plus I find it faster/easier to copy and paste.


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

AiryBri said:


> Well then I can help, because I use the exact same tools. First like I said in illustrator make sure there aren't multiple paths with the direct select tool (the grey pointer or just press a and it will bring up the tool). As I described above. Sorry if I am getting too into detail with that, but I don't know your level of proficiency.
> 
> Second instead of importing/exporting, just copy and paste. Make the graphic ready to cut in illustrator (create outlines, expand strokes, and then make all strokes .001 in size). Finally copy the graphic and paste it into greatcut, it should work fine that way, plus I find it faster/easier to copy and paste.


I am not sure what making all the strokes 0.001 in size does.....I use Illustrator to Great Cut and never set a stroke width.....


----------



## AiryBri (Oct 2, 2011)

royster13 said:


> I am not sure what making all the strokes 0.001 in size does.....I use Illustrator to Great Cut and never set a stroke width.....


That's what I was told to do by a different member on here a long time ago when I was having issues. I don't know if it makes a difference but it can't hurt. I think it's easier to look at graphics for cutting out when the strokes are that thin anyways.


----------



## bossman696 (Jun 4, 2012)

When I have this trouble, it is because when I traced the item in illustrator I forgot to check the ignore white check box in the trace options window.

Even then, it only tries to cut the same object twice, so this may not be your issue.


----------

